# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Βen Weider Diamond Cup - Mε τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr

## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες  του αγώνα, "behind the scenes" , που  πάντα έχουν την δικιά τους αίγλη  :03. Thumb up: 

*To περίπτερο της Biogenic Nutrition,Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου και Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου*





*H κατηγορία Physique,μετά την απονομή

Βαρβάρα Κορίκη & Jelena Jaksic
*








*H μεγάλη συνάντηση* 



*Βασω Γιαννιώτη, Πένυ Λεβεντέλη και Λένα Μπουρνάζου*



*Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης και Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργάκης* 






*Γιαννης Παναγιωτόπουλος , Τοmas Kaspar και Χρηστος Παναγιωτόπουλος*

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## a.minidis

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

> 


^^ Τασο οι επόμενες σε αφορούν  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> ^^ Τασο οι επόμενες σε αφορούν


XAXAXAX ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΠΑΡΑΤΣΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bαρβάρα Κορίκη


*


*


Eλενα Τζάκσιτς

*
*
Κουσουλάκος 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

